# Gildenseite basteln wie?



## Dwayne1988 (31. August 2014)

Ich möchte gerne eine Gildenseite basteln nur fehlt mir das passende zeug zum umsetzen.
Nur stehe ich vor zwei Problemen...
1: CMS sind miserabel bedienbar und lassen manche ideen wie beschreibbare Navkästen nicht zu. (Joomla, Wordpress, Contao)
2: In HTML/CSS wäre ja kein Problem wenn man den Grafiken erstellen kann für das Layout was nicht geht.

Fertige Systeme alla Enjin, Gildendkp sind keine Lösung...
Ersteres nur in englisch und zweiter-es weis nicht habe da halt recht eigene Vorstellungen.


----------



## Mewtos (31. August 2014)

Hallo Dwayne1988,

also, ich komme mit Wordpress recht gut zurecht....wenn man in Wordpress das richtige Design installiert, kann man sehr viel verändern bzw. anlegen.
Dazu ist das ganze meist kostenlos, wenn man das richtige auswählt.

MfG
Mewtos


----------



## Festplatte (31. August 2014)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> 2: In HTML/CSS wäre ja kein Problem wenn man den Grafiken erstellen kann für das Layout was nicht geht.



Wie jetzt?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (31. August 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?


 HTML und CSS sind keine sache für mich, aber Websites basieren auch auf Grafiken und nicht jeder kann Grafiken basteln.


----------



## Festplatte (31. August 2014)

Dann schreib aber "was für mich nicht möglich ist", gehen tut alles.


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. August 2014)

CSS3 mit HTML5 ist Turing vollständig, d.h. du brauchst keine Bilder... #mostusefulcomment


----------



## ofhouse (1. September 2014)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> 1: CMS sind miserabel bedienbar und lassen manche ideen wie beschreibbare Navkästen nicht zu. (Joomla, Wordpress, Contao)
> 2: In HTML/CSS wäre ja kein Problem wenn man den Grafiken erstellen kann für das Layout was nicht geht.



Zu 1. ist die Frage was ihr braucht. Die von dir genannten CMS sind ja vorrangig dafür da sowas wie Blogs / Informationsseiten zu erstellen.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es sinnvoller sein könnte, direkt eine Forensoftware (PHPBB, Vanilla Forums, Discourse, +1000 andere) einzusetzen und davor ein Portal für Zusatzseiten /Landingpage zu hängen.

Zu 2. Also brauchst du ein System mit fertigen (kostenlosen) Templates, oder wie ist das zu verstehen? 


@Crysis: Dass mich die Touring-Maschine bis hier ins Forum verfolgt, ist schon irgendwie unheimlich


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. September 2014)

Von phpBB mit vorgeschaltetem Portal würde ich abraten falls du zusätzliche Seiten integrieren willst. Denn du kannst nicht das Forum in die Seite integrieren sondern musst die Seiten ins Forum integrieren. Alles in allem sehr Benutzer unfreundlich


----------



## ofhouse (1. September 2014)

Ich wollte hier auch noch keine Diskussion über Vor- / Nachteile von einzelnen Systemen starten (Auch wenn ich dir bei PHPBB zustimme), weil das erfahrungsgemäß immer ein paar Seiten füllt.
Wichtig wäre halt erstmal vom TE zu erfahren, wozu die Seite hauptsächlich genutzt werden soll.
Erst dann würde ich ihm zu irgendwas raten wollen. [emoji6]


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. September 2014)

Jo stimmt eine Aufstellung seiner technischen Ansprüche an die Clan/Gilden Homepage sowie ein Konzept Layout wäre durchaus interessant.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (3. September 2014)

RSS von GW2
Events Infobox mit ungefähren Zeiten wann welche stattfinden.(kein Kalender)
Dragon Timer
Shoutbox
Voicedaten
Sonstige kleinere Hilfreiche seiten mit eigenen Builds, Tips und Tricks wie man z.B XY bekommen kann etc.

Kurz es soll ein Boxen desigen haben und nicht unbedingt X Seiten haben die man locker in einer Box packen kann.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. September 2014)

Das Klingt dann eigentlich ziemlich nach phpBB mit vorgeschaltetem Portal  

Board3 • Portal


----------



## Serothorax (18. September 2014)

Ließ dir paar Sachen auf SelfHTML durch. Als Programm verwende ich phase5


----------



## Savant2k14 (18. September 2014)

Hi,

hast Du Dir schon das System von clans.de angeschaut? Ist eigentlich recht schick gemacht und einfach zu bedienen und hat schon so einige Funktionen, die man benötigt. Und die Templates kann man auch nach Belieben anpassen. Allemal einfacher als WordPress und höher extra dafür aufzusetzen. Wenn Du da keine Erfahrung (MySQL, PHP usw.) hast und auch kein großer Grafiker bist, würde ich mir das nicht unbedingt antun. Auch wenn eine Grundinstallation von WordPress mit den meisten Providern mittlerweile nicht mehr sehr schwierig ist. So etwas sollte man aber nur angehen, wenn man da ein wenig Zeit investieren kann und will. Sonst endet das schnell im Frust. Und glaub mir: eine gute Gildenseite lebt viel mehr davon, welche und wie gute Inhalte kommen, als davon, wie die Optik ist und wieviele tausend (nachher ungenutzte) Features man einbaut... Eine gut gemachte Startseite mit tollen Logos und imba interaktiven Features wird zwar ein-, zwei Mal bestaunt, wenn dann aber auf den optisch tollen Seiten nichts interessantes steht, sind die Besucher genauso schnell wieder weg, wie sie gekommen sind.

Ich habe schon so einige selbst gebaut und viel Zeit investiert. Oft für nichts und wieder nichts.

Mein Tipp: Starte doch mal mit einer Seite aus so einem fertigen System (wie gesagt: clans.de mal probieren) und zieh eine Seite auf und versuche, die Inhalte aktuell zu halten. Wenn das klappt, und die Benutzer sich mehren und aktiv sind und dann später nach mehr schreien, dann kann man immer noch mehr Zeit investieren und das ganze Ausbauen. Dann vielleicht sogar mit ein paar Helfern aus dem hoffentlich florierenden Clan, die an den Stellen mit anpacken, an denen es bei Dir zeitlich oder von den Kenntnissen her eher noch nicht so hinhaut (Coden, Grafik usw.).

Letzendlich musst Du aber natürlich selbst entscheiden, wieviel Arbeit Du dir selbst aufhalsen möchtest und wie weit Du dir das alles zutraust.


----------

